# Well lets try again



## Holz Equipment (Feb 15, 2004)

Well I may be slow witted but if I try again it might work this time.

Here is the same picture, but different format.

Frank


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

That is one great looking tractor. I used to run one on my uncles
farm when I was a kid. it was not as nice though but spent many
happy hours plowing and dragging a disc.
Rodster


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Sharp tractor! Good job! :thumbsup: 

Mark


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Frank you did one heck of a job looks great:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Great looking tractor.. it looks like andy's...


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Only nicer.  

Did you paint the axle stud bolts red? I cannot see any red showing through the wheel nuts? Or I am just nuts?

Do you have any before or during pics? 

Excellent job there. It is amazing that these tractors sold for $1504.50 in 1952 without any accessories or attachments. 
When you consider that it takes nearly $10750.12 in the year 2004 to have the same "purchase power" as $1500 in the year 1952, it is amazing that these tractors can be purchased relatively inexpensively --- usually $1500-3000. I guess that is the ole' demand theory. Well, they "ain't making them anymore", so i assume that as they get closer to their 75th-100th anniversary, they might become a little more valuable. It is kinda hard since they produced over 500k of these units and would have produced more minus the legal battles with Ferguson and his patents, etc. 

Great job there... Are you going to add a shiny red bumper and what are you future plans for this tractor? 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Very well done. I have a 52 8n that I would love to look like that. Maybe some day.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice looking tractor, do you still use it around the house or is it mainly for show?


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

WOW,, nice job Frank!!! You did a beautiful restoration on that N!!:clap:


----------



## funkyford (Dec 31, 2004)

*wheels*

what exactly is the process you used on the wheels and what did it cost you? I'll be doing mine in the next six months.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

:homereat: Ummmmmmmmmmmmmm pretty!


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome funkyford:friends: they have alot of Ford owner on here you should fit right in.


----------



## Holz Equipment (Feb 15, 2004)

funkyford: 
In answer to your question as what I did to the wheels; the front rims were new and the only thing that had to be done was to roughen up the paint so that our Ford Grey would adhere. The rear rims were sandblasted before applying the primer and topcoat paint. The centers were painted Ford Grey, and the outer rims were painted silver.

As to the cost, the sandblasting was around $150.00 for all the sheet metal including the rear rims.

By the way, this tractor was sold last week to a very nice lady in Ohio whom is planning on using it on her horse ranch. I know that a lot of people are going to want to know what it sold for and I don’t mind telling that it sold for $6111.00.

I have another 1952 8N that we are going to restore, and try to have ready for our local Spring tractor show.

Frank at Holz


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Nice Job Hultz , It would be hard for me to let my N go , after all that work . I ended up with 7 thousand plus in mine. No chance of anyone wanting it for that kinda money.
The way U did the sand blasting and such sounds like the way mine went . Maybe we only know one way to do things in Arkansas. LoL. Are you in the busseness of restoreing and selling ? 
Very good Job and good photo, Don


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Beautiful tractor! You did a fantastic job.:thumbsup:

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=72888>


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: wheels*



> _Originally posted by funkyford _
> *what exactly is the process you used on the wheels and what did it cost you? I'll be doing mine in the next six months. *


Welcome funkyford!!

[LOVE the name BTW  ]

So how about yours. Jump on in and tell us what you have.


----------



## funkyford (Dec 31, 2004)

really a super looking tractor Frank. Thanks for the welcome everyone.


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

Holz Equipment

Thanks for your picture of an 8n that is, what can be said other than, it is a breath taking beauty. I grew up on a 48 8n, which was my Dad's first tractor. He purchased it new in '48 to replace mules. He hedged his bet and kept his two mules until he was sure the new fangle tractor thing was going to work out. 



> _Originally posted by funkyford _
> *this 1 shows a good view of providing the funk. If you can tell me how to post the pics in the text I'd appreciate it. I don't see where to turn the wrench on this thing to make that happen. *


funkyford

Great pictures and an interesting project . Greg shows them imbedded in text but did he tell you how to do it? If not post back and we’ll see if we can let you in on the little secret. 


:cpu:


----------



## Holz Equipment (Feb 15, 2004)

Dr Bailey;

You asked if I were in the business of restoring and selling tractors, the answer is no. Holz Equipment Service is located in Northwest Arkansas and is in the business of service and repair of agricultural and industrial equipment.

This restoration was done to see what kind of job we could do. I did not keep track of how many man-hours it took to complete the work, but I am sure that over one hundred man hours were invested. I realize that with over $3000.00 in parts and that many hours invested , we lost a little money. However on the next restoration I am going to keep track of the time so we will pretty well know as to the exact cost. I expect if you were going to realize a decent profit from doing all the restoration on an 8N, the selling price will need to be in the neighborhood of $8000.00 or better.

One can say that it will never bring that price. However after looking at the prices of the new tractors being sold today, and the fact that most of the new tractors will not take the kind of abuse that the 8N’s are noted for. And you consider that the 8N was completely disassembled and rebuilt from the ground up to like new condition, I think that an eight thousand dollar selling price will be a true bargain.

Frank at Holz


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I have broken Funkyford's posts of his Funk conversion into it's own thred. Enjoy!


----------



## funkyford (Dec 31, 2004)

Frank,
Thanks for your reply on how you did the wheels. I am considering doing the same.


----------

